# Victor 2040 Lathe



## Ulma Doctor

I picked up my Victor 2040 yesterday
the move was easier that i could have ever expected, i had forklifts on both the pick up and at my shop at work.
the specifications are attached

the lathe came without many accessories, but it does have a 12" 3J Buck Set true chuck and a DRO 

i'll call her Monday, because i got her on a Tuesday 
here are pictures






















i'll be leveling and setting up this week.
i'm also waiting for some tooling to arrive as well, so i can put her to work!

this is one Monday, I'll love to work!!!

thanks for reading!


----------



## Alcap

Looks very stout machine . I noticed a chip/splash shield over the handwheel , what a nice feature


----------



## FOMOGO

Very nice, about the perfect size machine IMHO. Enjoy. Cheers, Mike


----------



## talvare

Congratulations Mike, those are really nice machines.

Ted


----------



## markba633csi

Very sweet machine Mike- Japanese made?
-Mark


----------



## Janderso

You putting this lathe in your home shop?
Nice lathe Mike!
Mark, I believe these are a Taiwan product.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

dayum, that's a lathe and a half. It's interesting how the proportions look so similar to smaller lathes (12x36 for example) that it does _look_ big until you realise that's a 12" chuck!

that'll really speed up the bigger work, that's for sure


----------



## brino

Beautiful machine.

Congratulations Mike!

-brino


----------



## DavidR8

New lathe day!
Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey

Congrats, Mike! Looks to be in great shape.

If that is a 12" chuck then that lathe must be huge!

So, did those skates work?


----------



## middle.road

Sueweeeeeet.


----------



## Silverbullet

Sure looks in good shape. Chucks had some time on it but its a top name baby. Good luck and glad your happy with  it. Everyone ive seen has been a machinin chip killer.


----------



## Winegrower

This looks like a terrific lathe, good job.   And anybody with a Victor 1640 who doesn't want it anymore, call me!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

markba633csi said:


> Very sweet machine Mike- Japanese made?
> -Mark


Hi Mark,
thank you very much!
it's Taiwanese


----------



## Ulma Doctor

mikey said:


> Congrats, Mike! Looks to be in great shape.
> 
> If that is a 12" chuck then that lathe must be huge!
> 
> So, did those skates work?


Thanks @mikey !
this lathe is a BEAST! 

it was used in a limited capacity in a machine shop that was full of CNC equipment
nobody loves the old stuff in the work world, it seems.

funny you should ask about the skates, it appears i was ready to fight a battle that would never be fought.
i had a forklift on both the pick up end and at the shop where she sits now.
i thought i didn't have enough clearance to swing the forklift and lathe around a storage rack.
i was wrong , i had 3 more feet than i thought i did, skates were not necessary- too bad


----------



## brino

Ulma Doctor said:


> skates were not necessary- too bad



Just hold onto them.......I know you will be needing them soon!
-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor

brino said:


> Just hold onto them.......I know you will be needing them soon!
> -brino


i'm sure they will serve a purpose soon!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i took a few more pictures for fun
i bought an import CA QCTP toolpost set for just under $400
in the BP mill, i milled the nut to fit the compound.
then installed the 25lb toolpost on the lathe

here is a shot of part of the milling op























chips will be flying next week!


----------



## Aukai

I admire that machine


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Alcap said:


> Looks very stout machine . I noticed a chip/splash shield over the handwheel , what a nice feature


i agree! that's the first time i have seen a gaurd like that on the handwheel, to be honest.


FOMOGO said:


> Very nice, about the perfect size machine IMHO. Enjoy. Cheers, Mike


thanks mike!
i turned away work before because i din't have the swing to comfortably do the work


talvare said:


> Congratulations Mike, those are really nice machines.
> Ted


thank you very much Ted!
she seems very solid and very smooth


Janderso said:


> You putting this lathe in your home shop?
> Nice lathe Mike!
> Mark, I believe these are a Taiwan product.


Hi Jeff, thanks brother!
No sir, this lathe is way to big for my already overcrowded  home shop.
i'm gonna fill up my shop at work next with overflow 


mattthemuppet2 said:


> dayum, that's a lathe and a half. It's interesting how the proportions look so similar to smaller lathes (12x36 for example) that it does _look_ big until you realise that's a 12" chuck!
> that'll really speed up the bigger work, that's for sure


Hi matt,
she sure is a whole lota lathe, isn't she! 
they are basically scaled the same between swing sizes- the weight differential is enormous though.
the 12" chuck looks like a 6 or 8" chuck would look on a 1236- that's for sure.
this baby will allow for a larger scope of work.



Silverbullet said:


> Sure looks in good shape. Chucks had some time on it but its a top name baby. Good luck and glad your happy with  it. Everyone ive seen has been a machinin chip killer.


thanks silverbullet!
i have wanted a large swing lathe for decades, i finally got around to making it happen.
i can't wait to see some blue chip flying 


Aukai said:


> I admire that machine


thank you very much Aukai, i did too as soon as i saw it.
the last guy didn't use her too much- i don't think he appreciated the versatility


----------



## Ulma Doctor

here is a shot from the distal end of the spindle looking thru to the chuck







one feature that is astounding to me, is the 80mm spindle bore 

for reference,
i can almost fit my balled fist into the spindle bore


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i did find a flaw with the electrical system of the beast.

they are using a 2 speed motor for propulsion.
on the low speed setting, the lathe runs each speed without hesitation.
possibly as smooth as when it left the factory many moons ago. 

BUT,
when i initiated the control switch to swap between low and high speed function, 
the high speed contactor started chattering and would not pull in, 
[this is even without input for motor directional control], (this is just the switch to turn on the high speed contactor)
investigation and troubleshooting will begin soon!

i don't yet have a wiring diagram for the lathe,
but i'm already convinced that there is a bug in the control circuit, simply because the low speed contactor pulls in without hesitation.

i have every confidence i can restore high speed operation.

i'll report the findings in this thread as i find them.

as always thanks for reading!


----------



## Tozguy

And thanks for sharing, looking forward to following your work on it and with it.


----------



## Bob Korves

Congratulations, Mike!


----------



## NCjeeper

I have a CA tool post on my Monarch. Yep pretty big sucker and so are the holders. One nice thing is you can find 1" tooling for cheap on E-bay because they are too big for most users,


----------



## ACHiPo

Ulma Doctor said:


> i took a few more pictures for fun
> i bought an import CA QCTP toolpost set for just under $400
> in the BP mill, i milled the nut to fit the compound.
> then installed the 25lb toolpost on the lathe
> 
> here is a shot of part of the milling op
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 315915
> 
> 
> View attachment 315913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chips will be flying next week!


Love the "mood lighting"!  As for the skates, I figure they'll be useful when you deliver that purdy 10ee to me after you get it running all nice like! 

Congratulations!


----------



## MtnBiker

How is the Victor these days? Get the high speed contactor issue worked out?  Nice piece of kit there.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

The Victor is strong!!!
The high speed issue was due to the power requirements, i tested the lathe on a 20 amp circuit at first, as soon as swapped to 30 amp supply, the issue resolved itself


----------

